# Filter wont turn back on



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Alright so I had to turn off my filter in order to do some major vaccuming in my empty 20 gallon tank (it was about a 75 percent change and I didnt want to burn out the motors) I turned it off by just unplugging it, and when I was all done and it was time to turn it back on I plugged it back in and nothing happened (except that it started emiting an extreemely faint chirping sound). So I filled it with water (several times) and still nothing happened (chirping noises continued), I did this a few times as well as unplugging and plugging it back in and it still isnt working. Anyone with any information help please


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Assuming its a hob filter (?) try "bumping" the impeller with a pencil (or whatever works) to get it started again. If that doesn't do it check the impeller well for anything jamming the impeller.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

alright, will do, and Ill report back with the results


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

toddnbecka said:


> Assuming its a hob filter (?) try "bumping" the impeller with a pencil (or whatever works) to get it started again. If that doesn't do it check the impeller well for anything jamming the impeller.


Yep just flick the propeller with a pencil or something, it's the worst thing about those hob filters.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yeah I just turned it a bit with my finger and it started going again, thanks guys .


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

one thing that might prevent this in the future is whenever you do your tank maintenance take the motor off of the filter and clean the impeller bay. I have found that this prevents alot of hassle.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

alright, thanks for the advice . Im prety sure what stopped it was a snail, as when I actualy opened up the filter there were a whole bunch of pond snails happily living their lives out inside of it


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

A sponge prefilter over the intake strainer will prevent that from happening. I have Najas (aka guppy grass) growing in most of my tanks, and have found that the replacement sponges for penguin powerhead reverse-flow kits are the best for that application. The sponge material is very coarse, and doesn't clog up as quickly as others I've tried.


----------

